# Calling all dubia roach breeders



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

im getting some dubias on friday and all the website i look at say different things so i thought i would post it here!

what is the basic temp?
is 2 male and 8 females OK? - (i only want about 10 breeding adults)
will they breed at room temp?
if not, will a heat lamp be OK?
can you sex young nymphs?
how many babies shold i get per month from 8 females?
and finally what is there average life span?


Thank You - in advance:2thumb:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

what is the basic temp? they are a tropical species so in the mid to late 80's

is 2 male and 8 females OK? - it will take a long time to get to a point where you can feed from them

will they breed at room temp? no

if not, will a heat lamp be OK? I just put my tub on a heat mat

can you sex young nymphs? no

how many babies shold i get per month from 8 females? will vary but they are quite slow growing 

and finally what is there average life span? not sure on this one bit I think it may be 6months or so


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

AHHH that is great info for me too! as i was thinking of doing it!!

Thanks


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

where do you guys get your roaches from? Looking at starting my own colony


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have seen some posts on here, but i was given a good site last night called


Welcome to The Roach Shop


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

capester said:


> where do you guys get your roaches from? Looking at starting my own colony


 
The Cockroach. Information about feeder roaches


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cheers! :2thumb:


----------



## Silverlight Ball Python (Aug 30, 2008)

www.ballpython.tk


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

They also live in the dark.

Mine are in a glass tank with a heat mat with egg trays also food, water gel stuff and in a cupboard.

The glass tank is also got black paper around it.


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

i would buy them from Blatta on here if i was you


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

I would also agree on this Blatta this where I got mine from 100% got more than I paid for.


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Im not sure how well theyl breed with only 10 roaches as they feel more secure and breed faster if theyre crowded.


----------



## cmmercer (Aug 6, 2008)

liamlewis said:


> i would buy them from Blatta on here if i was you


I agree!! And he'll put up with you asking him shed loads of questions


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

cmmercer said:


> I agree!! And he'll put up with you asking him shed loads of questions


 
i have asked quite a few


----------

